
5-minute SSH proxy setup in a container environment - alexander_kir
https://dev.to/mastanggt/5-minute-ssh-proxy-setup-in-a-container-environment-32p
======
warrenm
Not familiar with shadowsocks

How is it different/better/worse than using a "normal" ssh tunneled port as a
SOCKS proxy?

~~~
alexander_kir
In terms of user interface it's just a SOCKS5 proxy but with a custom
encryption protocol.

~~~
warrenm
"custom encryption protocol" should give you the heebiejeebies

